# Toolcat 5600 - 1590 hrs. $17,500. NY



## RichterNo1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Selling my trusty bobcat toolcat,

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bfs/d/maryknoll-toolcat-5600-bobcat/7230834701.html


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you get it sold?


----------

